# "Complete" Duplex Study 93925, 93930, 93970



## jtuominen (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there an authoritative source that defines what a "complete" duplex scan entails? As in, specifically what arteries or veins should always been studied and interpreted in the report?
I have come up with my own list pieced together based off of CPT assistant articles, other message board posts, and discussions with other coders, but I'd really love to be able to point to one source and say "here it is!"
Is there anyting out in the world like that?!
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 27, 2012)

jtuominen said:


> Is there an authoritative source that defines what a "complete" duplex scan entails? As in, specifically what arteries or veins should always been studied and interpreted in the report?
> I have come up with my own list pieced together based off of CPT assistant articles, other message board posts, and discussions with other coders, but I'd really love to be able to point to one source and say "here it is!"
> Is there anyting out in the world like that?!
> Thanks for your thoughts!



The ACR Ultrasound Coding User's Guide lists vessels required for these complete exams.


----------



## jtuominen (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you Donna.


----------

